
Intel CEO: New chips will have built-in protections against Meltdown, Spectre - rbanffy
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/intel-ceo-new-chips-will-have-built-in-protections-against-meltdown-spectre/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5a6b89f419694a00077cae3c&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
lettergram
Soooo they will remove the features over the past decade.

